# Master Build Gravity Series 1050 & Fireboard As Control



## RudyProj

Has anybody replaced their MB control unit with a Fireboard, by doing what is shown in the following video?  If so, I'd be curious to know how it's going.

Also, does the MB use electricity for anything beyond powering the control panel?  Is it feasible to run the MB w/ the Fireboard control, and powered by Fireboard's 10000 Mah Battery pack and run it off the electricity grid?


----------



## rexster314

Works great, and to answer your questions: yes and yes


----------



## JC in GB

Just select a battery with enough capacity to run your fan for the length of your cook.

A 10 Amp hour battery like the one in your post would likely run your pit overnight.

JC


----------



## jdmb560

I have that exact set up currently here is my thoughts.

Using the fireboard 2 with the drive cable has allowed me to accurately watch my temps from anywhere I have cell service.  I can adjust the temperature of the smoker from 100 miles away if needed. The graphing feature and being able to download the data into excel for logging purposes is really neat! All of the probes that come with the unit are really nice and quality items that I can see lasting a long time.

Now the "issue" I have found - The ambiant probe that comes with the fireboard 2 is only rated to 572F. Now I do see they sell a higher rating probe if you plan to use the MB for temps higher that 572F.  They also say running off the battery in the Fireboard itself will run for 12-16 hours depending on fan speed, I have yet to try this out yet. They also say the battery will not run the fan at 100% speed but it will hit 100% if you are hooked up to AC power.

Overall I am very impressed with the quality of the unit and the accuracy of the probes.  If you plan on always being home for your cooks or if you do not have a need to remotely adjust the temp I might lean towards buying a decent and cheaper wifi thermometer such as the Inkbird WIFI.


----------



## RudyProj

Thanks to all for the feedback.  Much appreciated!


----------



## rexster314

jdmb560 said:


> I have that exact set up currently here is my thoughts.
> 
> Using the fireboard 2 with the drive cable has allowed me to accurately watch my temps from anywhere I have cell service.  I can adjust the temperature of the smoker from 100 miles away if needed. The graphing feature and being able to download the data into excel for logging purposes is really neat! All of the probes that come with the unit are really nice and quality items that I can see lasting a long time.
> 
> Now the "issue" I have found - The ambiant probe that comes with the fireboard 2 is only rated to 572F. Now I do see they sell a higher rating probe if you plan to use the MB for temps higher that 572F.  They also say running off the battery in the Fireboard itself will run for 12-16 hours depending on fan speed, I have yet to try this out yet. They also say the battery will not run the fan at 100% speed but it will hit 100% if you are hooked up to AC power.
> 
> Overall I am very impressed with the quality of the unit and the accuracy of the probes.  If you plan on always being home for your cooks or if you do not have a need to remotely adjust the temp I might lean towards buying a decent and cheaper wifi thermometer such as the Inkbird WIFI.


If you haven't already, get one of the RTD ambient probes good up to 700 Deg. And if you plan on doing any other high temp grilling, get an RTD meat probe or two. You will have to change the probe profiles if you do this. And correct, if running on the internal FB battery, the fan will only run 50% speed.


----------

